# Z31 Vg30e to turbo conversion



## 300zackx (Dec 28, 2010)

any links for process \ part list. what's the price im looking at? I've heard after the NA to turbo conversion for the VG30e i could be looking at upwards near 200 rwhp..
any other input?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.Com REDZ31.NET JASONBUTTS.COM


----------

